# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  ترى لماذا يبتسمون ؟؟!!

## آلجوري

بداية لن أبدأ حديثي بعبارة ( أرجوا من أصحاب القلوب الضعيفة عدم التواجد على هذه الصفحة )لأني كنت أحدهم وها أنا الأن من يكتب ويرفق في هذا الموضوع.... لا أعلم من أين أتت كل هذه الشجاعة ....كل ما أعلمه أني نظرت إلى الصور التاليه بنظرة انتابها ............... صدقوني لا أعلم أيضا ماذا انتابها....أحسست بشعور غريب  لم أستطع تميزه ...أهو شعور بالخوف من الصور فقلبي مثل قلب كل فتاة يخااااف ... لا أعتقد ومما أخاف فالصور لا تحمل إلا نورا أهو شعور بالأسى على حالهم ... لا لا عن أي أسى أتحدث ... ما أراه أنهم يبتسمون أيبكيني ما حل بحالهم ... لا أعتقد ذلك  لأن الأولى أن يبكوا هم على ما حل بحالي إلى هذه الدرجه ....  إلى هذه الدرجةأأغبطهم على هذه السعادة  ... كثيرا كثيرا  نعم غرت منهم كثيرا أعذروني يا أصدقائي ...  لم أستطع أن أصلكم بهذا الاحساس من خلال  كلماتي لأني أنا شخصيا كما أسلفت لا أعلم ما هو كل ما أعلمه أني عبرت عنه ببعض الدموع ووجدت نفسي تردد أنشودة قد حفظتها  وأنا طفلة...( زفوا الشهيد وخلوا الزفة ع السنة زفوا الشهيد لبيتو الثاني بالجنة رب الشهيد يقولوا تمنى عليا...يقولو يا ربي ارجعني ثاني للدنيا قتلي بسبيلك عندي أسما أمنية أَقِتل وأُقتل وارجع ثاني للجنة )لذلك قررت أن أتي بها هنا ...لتنظروا لما  نظرت... واشعروا بما شعرت  ... إن شعرتم بقشعريرة ... هي ليست من منظر الصورة ... وليست ألماً ولا خوف ولا حتى تعاطف قشعريرة  من نوع آخر ...هي سؤال ... ترى لماذا  يبتسمون ؟؟!!ما الذي يضحك عند الموتما الذي يراه أو يسمعه لتبدو عليه هذه الملامح الرائعة والسعادة وكأنه عريس يزف في ليلة عرسه... هل رأى الجنة؟... ( الجنة ) .... تلك الأمنية التي نرددها ... هل رأها حقا !!!يااااه .... كلمة... (الجنــــــــــة) ... أصبحت له حقيقة...هل رأى الحور العين؟ .... من سمعنا عن جمالهم كثيرا ... هل هم حقا بهذه الروعة...أرجوكم يا أهل هذه الصور حدثوني....هذه الابتسامة تستفزني ...كأني أسمعها تتكبر علينا وتردد قول الله نعالى ( يا ليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين) .ترى ماذا يرى الأن ؟؟!! 
 

هذه صورة .. لمجاهد شيشاني أعذروني لعدم تذكر اسمه ... لكنها نفس الشهادة ونفس الابتسامة هذا لا يبتسم بل يضحكالله أكبر كبيراطير الجنة : أه لو يعلموا أصدقائي الأن كيف أزف مثل الرجال الأبطال هذه أيضا على ما أعتقد صورة قديمة لمجاهد شيشاني ...لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله الشهيد يمين الصورة أكثرهم سعادة  قتلانا في الجنة وقتلاهم في الجحيم 
 


الابتسامة واضحة كوضوح نصرنا 
 


لما البكاء يا أمي!!! ... أين زغرودة عرس الشهيد

 

هم شهداء ... يبتسمون ... نحسبهم كذلك ولا نزكي على الله أحدا ... والله عز وجل أعلم بهم 

 

وأخيرا ابتسامة تشع من تحت الأنقاض 




إن أحسستم أنكم تفتقرون إلى الكلمات فأنا أصدقكم ...
وإن كان سؤالكم ... ترى لماذا يبتسمون؟؟!!
فقد بحثت عن اجابته عند من هو أدرى بحالهم منا ...


ترى لماذا يبتسمون ؟؟!!
قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-

أرواح الشهداء في حواصل طير خضر تسرح في الجنة حيث تشاء
ثم تأوي إلى قناديل معلقة تحت العرش 
فاطلع عليهم ربك إطلاعة 
فقال
: 
ماذا تبغون
فقالو 
:
يا ربنا وأي شيئ نبغي وقد أعطيتنا مالم تعط أحدا من خلقك؟
ثم عاد عليهم بمثل هذا 
فلما رأوا أنهم لا يتركون من أن يسألوا  
قالوا
:
نريد أن تردنا إلى الدار الدنيا فنقاتل في سبيلك حتى نقتل فيك مرة أخرى 
_لما يرون من ثواب الشهادة _
فيقول الرب جل جلاله 
:
إني كتبت أنهم إليها لا يرجعون 
رواه مسلم




ترى لماذا يبتسمون ؟؟!!
وَلا تَقُولُوا لِمَنْ يُقْتَلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتٌ 

بَلْ 

أَحْيَاءٌ وَلَكِنْ لا تَشْعُرُون


قال الإمام الطبري رحمه الله

:

"

نهي خلقه عن أن يقولوا للشهداء أنهم موتى

"

وقال الله تعالى

:

"

ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون (169)فرحين بما آتاهم الله من فضلهويستبشرون بالذين لم يلحقوا بهم من خلفهمألا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (170)يستبشرون بنعمة من الله وفضل وأن الله لا يضيع أجر المؤمني (171)


ترى لماذا يبتسمون ؟؟!!

باختصار لأن هذه الابتسامه هي من أصول هذه الشهادة ..


عزائي ...

عن سهل بن حنيف ـ رضي الله عنه ـ أن النبي صلى اللهعليه و سلم قال : من سأل الله الشهادة بصدق ، بلغه الله منازل الشهداء ، و إن ماتعلى فراشه " . رواه مسلم في صحيحه 


وفي صحيح مسلم أيضاً ، " من حديثأنس ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : من طلب الشهادة صادقاً أعطيها ، و لو لمتصبه " . 


عذراً على الإطالة ...
آيات قاسم

----------


## الاء

ترى لماذا يبتسمون ؟؟!!
ما الذي يضحك عند الموت


((  بكفي أنهم استشهدوا
وبكفي انهم فدوا بحياتهم 
ارضهم واهلهم وعرضهم وما استسلموا )) 


الله ينصر كل مضلوم

----------


## عُبادة

اللهم اجمعنا معهم في جنتك
وارزقنا الشهادة في سبيلك

----------


## mylife079

_الى جنات الخلد_ 

_شكرا_

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_اللهم اجمعنا معهم في جنتك
وارزقنا الشهادة في سبيلك
_


آمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاء  
_ترى لماذا يبتسمون ؟؟!!

ما الذي يضحك عند الموت



(( بكفي أنهم استشهدوا


وبكفي انهم فدوا بحياتهم 


ارضهم واهلهم وعرضهم وما استسلموا )) 



الله ينصر كل مضلوم 

_


 آمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_الى جنات الخلد 

شكرا_ 




جميعا إن شاء الله 
عفوا ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ربي يطعمنا اللي طعمهم  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_ربي يطعمنا اللي طعمهم_ 


 آمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## محمد العزام

مبروك عليهم الشهادة

----------


## anoucha

لماذا يبتسمون؟
لأنهم لاقوا ما كانوا يوعدون أنتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون انشاء الله يا رب

----------


## زهره التوليب

أيااااااااااات
ابدعتي

الله يرزقنا الشهاده....يااااارب

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اللهم ارزقنا الشهادة

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو جورية المنتدى على الموضوع الذي انزل دموع عيني 
وجعلني اذكر وجه " أبي "
 لانه كان مبتسم كأنه يقول يا ليت قومي يعلمون بما انا من نعيم

----------


## The Gentle Man

اللهم امتنا شهدا
الى جنات الخلد ايها الشهداء
رحمكم اللله
لا تبكي يا مي 
فمصيرك في الجنة معي وجميع اصحابي 
افرحي يا امي ويا ابي ويا خواتي لاني مت شهيدا 
اللهم امتنا شهداء

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله يطعمنا هالابتسامه يا رب

----------


## The Gentle Man

اللهم امين

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_مبروك عليهم الشهادة_


 بوركت لهم .. وكتبت لنا إن شاء الله ...

شكرا لمرورك ..

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_لماذا يبتسمون؟
لأنهم لاقوا ما كانوا يوعدون أنتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون انشاء الله يا رب
_


 صدقت أخي .. والله لا يخلف الميعاد ... الله يجمعنا معهم ...

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_أيااااااااااات
ابدعتي

الله يرزقنا الشهاده....يااااارب
_


 شكرا إلك يا زهرة ..  :Smile: 

اللهم آآآآمين

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_اللهم ارزقنا الشهادة_ 


 اللهم آآآمين ..

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_يسلمو جورية المنتدى على الموضوع الذي انزل دموع عيني 

وجعلني اذكر وجه " أبي "
لانه كان مبتسم كأنه يقول يا ليت قومي يعلمون بما انا من نعيم_



 رحمة الله عليه أختي زهرة المطر ... لقاءكم بالجنة إن شاء الله فلا تحزني

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_اللهم امتنا شهدا
الى جنات الخلد ايها الشهداء
رحمكم اللله
لا تبكي يا مي 
فمصيرك في الجنة معي وجميع اصحابي 
افرحي يا امي ويا ابي ويا خواتي لاني مت شهيدا 
اللهم امتنا شهداء
_


 اللهم آآآمين ... وأي حزن سيشوب الشهادة !!!

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_الله يطعمنا هالابتسامه يا رب_


 آآآمين يا خالد ..

----------


## keana

الله اكبر
يا ريتنا معهم 
والله دمعتي نزلت من عيني بدون لحالها

----------


## keana

شكرا الك يا ايات 
زميلتك في التخصص

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana  
_الله اكبر_
_يا ريتنا معهم_ 
_والله دمعتي نزلت من عيني بدون لحالها_





اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana  
_شكرا الك يا ايات_ 
_زميلتك في التخصص_



الله ينولنا إلي نالوه ... 
حياك الله يا زميلتي مين ما كنت  :Smile:

----------


## زهرة النرجس

إذا كنت تحسدينهم فأنا كذلك والسبب أنهم حصلوا على شيء لم نرة إلا على شاشات التلفاز 
أنهم فازوا وربحوا الشهادة , التي أتمنى أن أربحها يوما ..........
نالوا الجنة ..............
لذلك أتمنى أن أكون مثلهم ......
هل عرفتي لما الإبتسامة .........

----------


## النورس الحزين

بداية لن أبدأ حديثي بعبارة ( أرجوا من أصحاب القلوب الضعيفة عدم التواجد على هذه الصفحة )
لأني كنت أحدهم وها أنا الأن من يكتب ويرفق في هذا الموضوع.... 
لا أعلم من أين أتت كل هذه الشجاعة ....


شكرا لكي جوري على هاذا الموضوع وانه كلام اكثر من الرائع

----------


## القلم الحزين

شكرا لكي ياجورية المنتدى عن جد موضوع يستحق المناقشةوالقراءة
وارجو من الله ان يجمعنا بهم يوم القيامة

----------


## آلجوري

حياكم الله دائما .. شكرا لمروركم العطر  :Smile:

----------

